
Ask HN: How to repair a country? - muse900
I come from a country that is not only financially unstable, but the corruption is very high. That country is Greece.<p>Here is a pastebin from a longer description if you don&#x27;t mind reading: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pastiebin.com&#x2F;59f2f738cf269<p>Atm Greece is definitely not on the right path. Its heading towards the wrong direction. Not only financially, the people themselves have accepted that after 10 years of struggles its only gonna become worse and stay like that.
The government is so corrupted but noone is going to jail, the Europeans are turning the backs to the problem as long as the Greek Government runs errands for them. I was hoping that being part of Europe meant that they&#x27;d help out on situations like that e.g Corrupt Government that needs proper jailtime.
Financially nothing is getting better, the debt is only growing longer and longer.<p>How do you repair Greece? How do you change the mentality, the Government and how do you put Greece back on the right track for financial growth?
======
ateesdalejr
Greece needs to get rid of the mentality that the rest of the world is going
to solve their problems. They need to understand that no one will help them
while they don't have money. (Or at least assume that to be true.) They need
to become a major player in trade and economics. This could be done by
becoming a very welcoming country like Switzerland. Have lenient internet and
technology laws to allow that part of industry to boom. Once the economic and
cultural sector is solved. The political sector will _hopefully_ be solved by
someone who notices all of the dumb things the political sector is doing and
rouses the people's attention to it.

I'm almost to a point very sure that Greece needs a fresh start on the
political side of things. Kick everyone out and have an election with maybe
background checks on potential candidates? This would help reduce corruption.
But would also be expensive.

Maybe greece could end up being a leader in cryptocurrencies and
cryptocurrency mining?

Disclaimer: I am not a native Grecian neither do I have ancestry there...

